# Suns sign Sonny Weems to 2-yr/$5.8M deal



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618869139797639168


> Weems, 29, last played in the NBA with the Toronto Raptors in 2010-11, averaging 9.2 points per game on 44.4 percent shooting.
> 
> The 6-foot-6, 203-pound guard/forward has played the last three seasons for CSKA Moscow in Russia. He averaged 11.5 points and 3.5 assists on 46.4 percent shooting in 31 games last season.
> 
> Weems was the 39th overall pick by the Chicago Bulls in the 2008 NBA Draft out of Arkansas.


http://arizonasports.com/41/1848429/Report-Phoenix-Suns-agree-to-terms-with-Sonny-Weems


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618881243594141696


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Weems was a guy who seemed to have some potential a long time ago. I guess we'll see if any of that has been fulfilled as he inches towards 30.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Money Weems. 

Young Gunz getting paid this summer. Best of luck to him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

He was kind of a big deal over in Russia if I remember correctly, right?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Seems like he's a much better shooter now than in his early years, could be a solid 3 and D guy in the NBA now.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

If Weems turns out to be a success he would be the 2nd player that the Raptors given up on and the Suns recovered. We gave up on PJ Tucker too early as well.


----------

